# SMG Clutch Drop Possible



## Hota (Oct 3, 2002)

According to the published technical paper on SMG II, it is possible to rev the engine in neutral "0" and drop it into 1st gear by moving the shifter over.

However, the paper says that this is only possible if a reasonable engine speed is not exceeded to avoid too much clutch wear.

Has anyone tried this and does anyone know what this "reasonable" engine speed is?

Perhaps it's the same engine speed as is set by launch control.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Why would you want to?

You can burn up the rear tires all you want by, from a standing start, mash the throttle in S6. It will give you a 3,500 RPM clutch dump and lots of tire smoke.

Also the US launch control has two modes. If you smash the throttle down while holding the stick forward you will get a tire smoking, SLOW launch. If you push the throttle down you get a very quick launch with very little wheel spin.


----------

